# Bruit disque dur des alubook ?



## burnet (27 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,
Alors voilà je viens juste de recevoir mon alubook 15" et je suis très content mais j'aimerais juste savoir si c'est normal d'entendre aussi nettement le disque dur travailler (beaucoup plus que mon ancien Ti) ??, j'entends en fait assez souvent des cliquetis très nets provenant du disque dur.

De plus j'aimerais connaitre votre avis sur la fonction de retroéclairage du clavier et du réglage automatique de la luminosité de l'écran en fonction de la lumière ambiante car pour ma part je les trouve un peu capricieux.

Merci.


----------



## rtype (27 Décembre 2003)

Salut Burnet , et surtout bienvenu dans le club de ceux qui on des grillons dans leur Mac , je suis désolé pour toi , mais il y a beaucoup de chance que tu ais le même problème que quelques un parmi les (heureux) possesseur de PB 15 cest a dire un parasitage provenant du CPU ou du GPU de la carte mère ,pour en être certain il suffi de choisir (faible ou automatique )dans les Préférences système , économiseur dénergie ,options , juste en bas si , si les petits bruits disparaisse cest que tu as le même problème que nous ! jai posté dans le forum powerbook à ce sujet (il y a des parasites dans mon PB 15 ) certain en rigole , moi perso je trouve cela très ch....


----------



## burnet (29 Décembre 2003)

Salut,
Je ne sais pas si c'est le même problème mais il me semble que ça vient plutôt du lecteur combo en fait je l'entends tourner 2 secondes puis il y a un bruit sec (assez ch....), un sorte de décrochage bruyant de la tête de lecture.
Et j'ai beau changer les Préférences économiseur dénergie rien n'y fait.
Mais à part ça il va bien.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'ai un Alu 15" Combo et je n'ai jamais vraiment entendu le disque dur...et presque jamais le ventillo


----------



## burnet (29 Décembre 2003)

Moi non plus je n'entends presque jamais le disque dur et le ventilo. Mais j'ai toujours une sorte de claquement continuelle assez bizarre en provenance du disque dur ou du lecteur combo.
En fait je me demande si c'est pas un défaut ... de plus j'ai eu 2 gros plantages (bloquage complet de ma machine) que j'ai trouvé assez bizzare. Mais maintenant j'ai plus rien.

Tu as changé quelque chose au niveau des préférences économies d'énergie ?


----------



## Mulder (29 Décembre 2003)

burnet a dit:
			
		

> de plus j'ai eu 2 gros plantages (bloquage complet de ma machine) que j'ai trouvé assez bizzare. Mais maintenant j'ai plus rien.


C'était lors d'un claquement ? Si oui alors ça vient sans doute du DD.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Je suis sur Automatic


----------



## burnet (29 Décembre 2003)

Non, malheureusement ces "claquements" sont assez continuels (toutes les minutes environ) mais ils ne sont pas source de problèmes en tout cas pas pour l'instant.

En fait pour ceux qui voient ça fait le même bruit que lorsque que le disque dur d'un ipod se met en fonction.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Mais l'iPod fait bcp de bruit lorsqu'il marche?


----------



## burnet (29 Décembre 2003)

Non ça va l'ipod ne fait trop de bruit mais j'ai exactement le même bruit (un peu attenué) derrière le clavier de mon powerbook. Et ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si ce bruit est normal ??.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Alors la je ne sais pas???? mais d'apres les messages sur le forum c'est plus ou moins normal...


----------



## rtype (29 Décembre 2003)

je pense que le bruit que tu perçois est celui du disque dur qui (parque et dé-parque) ces têtes de lecture après une période repos, mon 15" fait cela toutes les deux minutes + ou - et mon 12" faisais pareil ! , a mon avis tu ne devrais pas t'inquiéter ,si c'est bien çà ?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

Pour résumé, c'est un bruit tout a fait normal


----------



## burnet (31 Décembre 2003)

Oui, c'est ça j'ai l'impression que c'est le disque dur dont la tête de lecture n'arrête pas de "bouger" toutes les deux minutes environ.
Mais le problème c'est que le bruit est assez fort, je trouve, en tout cas beaucoup plus par rapport à mon ancien titantium.


Merci de votre aide je pensais que c'était un problème hardware mais il faut croire que c'est normal


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Ca ne le fait pas chez moi ce bruit...


----------



## BenHub (4 Janvier 2004)

moi, je l'ai,
c'est pas si genant,
et puis ca augmente un peu en cas d'activité.


----------



## chagregel (4 Janvier 2004)

Pareil, Leger bruit du disque et du dvd-r en activités mais rien de génant....


----------



## vincmyl (5 Janvier 2004)

Ce bruit n'apparait que sur les versions 1,25 Superdrive?


----------



## BenHub (5 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ce bruit n'apparait que sur les versions 1,25 Superdrive?



pourquoi tu t'iquietes vincmyl,
si tu n'as pas de bruit c'est que tout va bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais a priori tu as raison, ce n'est que sur les 1,25 Ghz.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Janvier 2004)

C'était pour en être sur


----------



## chagregel (5 Janvier 2004)

Mon alu 12 fait du bruit, pas tres génant mais du bruit quand meme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon je sais, je suis chiant...


----------



## karr (6 Janvier 2004)

Hypothèse: je ne serais pas surpris que ce DD soit un IBM. 
non?

Le "cliquetis" en question est assez symptomatique  ,a régulièrement été décrit comme apparaissant sur les Powerbooks équipés de - et exclusivement de- disque dur IBM.
Le phénomène peut perdurer , mais connait souvent une issue ... fatale , limitée au disque heureusement.

En tout cas ,lorsque j'ai eu le cas, j'ai rentré ma machine chez Apple (sous garantie heureusement) , et il n'a pas fallu argumenter ... mon DD était remplacé illico (Enfin , le temps d' un aller-retour en Hollande): quand j'ai prononcé les mots "cliquetis" et "IBM", on paraissait bien au courant ...
Evidemment , toutes mes données étaient perdues (logique), j'avais donc bien pris la précaution de faire un back-up au préalable.

Ma machine est un Ti mais cela ne change rien : le disque est le même.

Je crois bien qu'en faisant une recherche dans le forum sur "cliquetis" ou sur "disque IBM" , on doit retrouver d'autres infos à ce sujet ...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2004)

Tres rarement j'ai le cliquetis sur mon 15" combo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas un IBM


----------



## DJL (6 Janvier 2004)

bonjour,

en effet je possède un PB 1,25 superdrive et ce bruit est apparu il y a environ une semaine après la première utilisation. je crois que cela provient du lecteur et non du DD, à chaque démarrage ou réveil. comme s'il volait booter à partir du CD. enfin je crois????


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2004)

Vraiment bizare ????? C'est pas le disque dur alors???


----------



## DJL (7 Janvier 2004)

nop ça semble pas être le DD. j'ai essayé plusieurs trucs dont les prefs syst genre "économiseur d'énergie" ou "démarrage" dans "comptes"... mais rien n'y fait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tiens autre chose : la touche cmd G ripe à X. po cool


----------



## Ali Baba (7 Janvier 2004)

J'ai un PB Alu 15" 1.25GHz, avec DD Hitachi 80Go 7200tr/min.

J'entends de temps en temps ces cliquetis, provenant de la gauche donc probablement du DD. Ca fait "tactactactactactactactactactactactactac" un moment et puis ça s'arrête ; ça peut reprendre tout de suite ou plus tard, parfois c'est aussi un bruit atténué en amplitude. Lorsque je redémarre, en général je suis tranquille pour un moment (chose étonnante s'il en est). 

Ce bruit n'a rien à voir avec le bruit qu'on peut entendre quand le disque "gratte" pour écrire plein de choses (quand il swappe par exemple, ou qu'on effectue une recherche). Encore moins un bruit de ventilo. 

Ce bruit est plutôt gênant, mais il est surtout inquiétant : on se demande ce qui se passe. 

Ces derniers jours je ne l'avais plus entendu, j'avais juste entendu un petit "tac" qui provenait de la droite donc du lecteur optique et qui semble être le bruit dont parlent certains ici. Mais aujourd'hui je l'entends de nouveau et je peux affirmer que ces deux bruits n'ont rien à voir.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2004)

Moi c'est quand il sort de veille mais bon difficile de dire ce que c'est....


----------



## DJL (7 Janvier 2004)

ouaips, je viens de saisir la différence. à gauche (le DD apparemment) j'entens comme un petit grattement (assez sourd et fréquent). alors qu'à droite (le combo) le bruit est nettement plus fort et se produit que lorsque l'ordi sort de veille ou au démarrage. 
ce qui me pose problème c'est que ces bruits ne sont venus que par la suite. pour l'instant c'est pas génant mais à terme, qu'est ce que cela va donner. no sé


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2004)

C'est ce que je dis c'est quand le PWB sort de veille...et moi j'ai un combo


----------



## manustyle (8 Janvier 2004)

Salut,
j'ai reçu mon alu SD ce matin, et j'observe ce petit cliquetis aussi, ça me fait un peu peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut vraiment y faire attention, car c'est pas très fort, et arrive environ toute les minutes.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2004)

Enfin je me demande ce que c'est...le disque dur??


----------



## DJL (8 Janvier 2004)

concernant le lecteur (SD pour moi), j'ai essayé de chercher un fichier dans la librairie pour voir si le PB a reçu des instructions pour chercher un CD au réveil. je n'ai rien trouvé. dans ce cas est ce un problème hard ??? 

pour le DD, le bruit intervient surtout au "repos", même pas quand je vais des sauvegardes. mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu trop fréquent à mon gout. ce n'est peut etre pas grand chose après tout. 

dans tous les cas, je crois qu'il serait utile de demander à un revendeur Apple, s'il veut bien communiquer à ce sujet.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Janvier 2004)

Ya quand même beaucoup de personnes qui ont ce bruit....


----------



## qslprod (9 Janvier 2004)

hello la team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste pour vous dire que j'ai remarqué sur mon pwb 15 aujourd'hui des bruits bizarre du disque dur, genre grattement intense alors que je faisais juste du web+ itunes (mp3 ou radio).

Bref rien de rassurant car je ne l'avais pas entendu avt...

Demain j'achete des dvd-r au cas où car ca me fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut vraiment qu'on se tienne au courant...

A+


----------



## burnet (10 Janvier 2004)

Je vois que le débat a été relancé au sujet du bruit du disque dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
En fait le bruit que j'ai, c'est une sorte de "tac" toutes les minutes au niveau du centre du powerbook. 

Sinon j'ai posé la question à un revendeur Apple et il m'a dit que ce bruit n'était pas normal et qu'il me fallait téléphoné à l'applecare. Il faut avouer que ce bruit est inquiétant car j'ai peur que mon disque dur me lâche un jour mais un même temps mon ordinateur marche très bien alors ...
En attendant je fais des backups assez souvent au cas où car pour l'instant je n'ai pas envie de le renvoyer (j'en ai vraimement besoin).


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

Quand tu parles de "tac" tu parles d'un cliquetis...??? c'est pas la tête de lecteur du disque qui se repositionne???


----------



## DJL (11 Janvier 2004)

petite hypothèse : si ce "problème" n'apparait que sur les PB récents, ne serait ce pas du aux retards de livraison ? genre : on est à la bourre, donc moins regardant sur la qualité. en peu comme avec la dalle au début.


----------



## burnet (11 Janvier 2004)

Ton hypothèse n'est pas bete DJL car c'est vrai que mon powerbook est récent (24 décembre 2003  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et qu'ils ont été assez rapide à me l'envoyer. 
Alors peut-être que oui j'ai un disque dur de "mauvaise qualité" (c'est un FUJITSU MHT2060AT) et que les bruits sont "normaux" ??

Dans ce cas ... mais je ne touve pas ça normal (les bruits et le fait de nous donner des disques dur de mauvaise qualité).


----------



## chagregel (11 Janvier 2004)

dans mon alu 12, le bruit est quasi permanant mais comme c'est un 80 Go, le probleme ne viendrait il pas de ce disque?


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

Oui j'ai celui d'origine un 60GO ????


----------



## DJL (11 Janvier 2004)

moi j'ai un 80Go (FUJITSU MHT2080AT). au lieu de la capacité, ne serait ce pas la marque du DD ??


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

Oui possible.Euh moi FUJITSU ...


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2004)

Moi c'est un :
TOSHIBA MK8025GAS


----------



## DJL (12 Janvier 2004)

bon il semblerait que le DD ne soit pas le même pour tout le monde. dans ce cas, l'origine pourrait venir d'autre chose. mais quoi ?
la carte mère ou l'OS (moi j'ai 10.3.2).


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2004)

Je suis aussi sur 10.2.3 mais depuis peu, avant j'etais en 10.2.8 et le bruit etait le meme.

je ne pense pas que cela vienne de Panthére...


----------



## Yip (12 Janvier 2004)

J'ai un 12" 867 du début de l'année (2003) et je n'ai pas de bruit anormal. A peine un petit "tric" lorsqu'il finit de lire un truc (du moins j'imagine), très léger, sinon je ne l'entends jamais.

C'est un TOSHIBA MK6021GAS de 60 Go.


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2004)

Ton dd et le miens doivent etre proche ( référence quasi identique)

tu n'entends pas de bruit suspect?


----------



## DJL (12 Janvier 2004)

bon. c'est claire que dans ce cas, c'est pas panthère qui pose problème. autre hypothèse : est ce un problème de bus ATA ? le DD et le lecteur ont été relatés comme étant source de soucis.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Vraiment bizare cette histoire


----------



## Yip (12 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ton dd et le miens doivent etre proche ( référence quasi identique)
> 
> tu n'entends pas de bruit suspect?



Non, aucun bruit suspect. Par contre celui de mon G4 400 au boulot lui gratte comme un DD qui va rendre l'âme, je connais j'ai déjà entendu, il gratte plusieurs fois de suite, un bruit faible mais qui dure un peu. J'ai tout transféré sur une partition saine et je fais des sauvegardes tous les soirs.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Tu as raison c'est plus sur...question de sécurité


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2004)

Une question peut etre à la con:

Si ce bruit n'est pas normal et veut dire que mon (nos) DD vont lacher, on reste les bras croisés et on attend?


----------



## DJL (12 Janvier 2004)

non t'as raison. je pense que de mon coté je vais appeler l'Applecare cette semaine. par contre, par rapport à leur disponibilté (et leur humeur), on pourrait entreprendre cette action à plusieurs, histoire re recouper par la suite nos versions et voir si elles concordent. qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## karr (12 Janvier 2004)

Le point est assez régulièrement évoqué sur le site de discussions de Apple . Un exemple récent:

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?14@41.Sd8iaealsxa.4@.599f36aa


----------



## DJL (12 Janvier 2004)

merci; argument supplémentaire en faveur d'un problème


----------



## karr (13 Janvier 2004)

Forum Apple : encore le cas d'un utilisateur "victime du cliquetis" infernal.
Comme on voit , les réponses vont dans le même sens : il est temps de faire un back-up...

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?14@176.a9tva6Lcr94.0@.599f3616

De toutes façons , même si c'est ennuyeux ,il faut le reconnaître :

-primo : cela se limite dans le pire des cas à remplacer le DD ,(facile et "relativement" abordable ) 

-secundo , c'est très probablement couvert par la garantie (comme cela l'a été  dans mon cas). Le tout est de convaincre les services techniques de Apple qu'il est urgent de faire qqchose. 
Et là , c'est comme toujours : faut être persuasif , voire 





 ... incisif , 
et il est évidemment conseillé de pouvoir reproduire le cliquetis incriminé !

Good luck!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Ca commence a bien faire tous ces petits soucis....


----------



## chagregel (13 Janvier 2004)

Je suis un peu d'ac. avec toi mais penser que mon Alu repart en SAV me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je vais investir dans un dd externe, un contrat apple care à la fin de l'année...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ma banquiére va me tuer...


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Pour l'instant je prends le contrat AppleCare cet été on verra pour le reste mais ca me parait la premiere chose a faire


----------



## Telonioos (14 Janvier 2004)

Je viens apporter mon témoignage concernant ce bruit plus que suspect.

J'ai reçu mon AluBook 15' le 6 janvier, commandé 3 mois plus tôt tout de même, mais passons.

J'ai moi aussi un bruit suspect venant troubler le silence de ma machine.
Il s'agit d'un espèce de tac tac tac tac tac qui dure environ une dixaine de secondes, voire 15. Ce bruit se produit lorsque ma machine est chaude, c'est à dire après 3 heures d'utilisation intense, par exemple lecture de divx et téléchargement en parrallèle (sur carracho par exemple).

Ce bruit semblerait provenir du centre de la machine, à peu près sous le clavier, mais c'est très difficile à dire. Je ne sais pas dire s'il s'agit du disque dur ou d'autre chose.

Voilà, je trouve ça plutôt inquiétant. Surtout pour une machine neuve.

Après lecture de ce long post, il semblerait que ça provienne du disque dur. Le miens est un modèle 80 Go 54OO tr/min, voilà les infos :

Hitachi HTS548080M9AT00:

  Capacité:	74.53 Go
  Modèle:	Hitachi HTS548080M9AT00
  Révision:	MG4AA50A
  Numéro de série:	MRL411L4G96SHB
  Support amovible:	Non
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Nom BSD:	disk0
  Protocole:	ATA
  Numéro de lunité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne
  Gestionnaires OS9:	Non

Mon AluBook est le modèle suivant :

Informations matérielles:

  Modèle dordinateur:	PowerBook5,2
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus:	167 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.71f1
  Numéro de série:	V735282UNRX

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Suis un peu déçu tout de même, et je n'arrive pas à me faire à l'idée de devoir envoyer ma machine en SAV. Par contre, je songe de plus en plus à prendre un contrat AppleCare d'ici qq temps, et investir dans un DD externe 80 Go histoire de cloner le mien.


----------



## DJL (14 Janvier 2004)

t'as pas peur de diffuser ton numéro de série... 

Mis à part cela, je constate que tout le monde songe à investir dans un AppleCare, voire un DD externe. je comprends vos inquiètudes dans la meusre où j'ai les mêmes craintes. Mais quand même. déjà que c'est pas des machines données, en plus faut qu'on soutiennent les défaillances d'Apple en souscrivant un AppleCare. surtout que la Pomme utilise souvent la qualité de ces machines comme argument commercial (par rapport au PC). 
par conte, je n'ai pas plus d'idée que vous. mais il m'est difficile de me résigner à encore injecter du pognon, surtout pour un défaut fabricant apparemment.


----------



## Telonioos (14 Janvier 2004)

DJL a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas peur de diffuser ton numéro de série...



pourquoi avoir peur de diffuser le numéro de série de ma machine, il ne s'agit pas d'une clef d'enregistrement pour un logiciel ou qqch du genre donc ...  mais peut-être que je me trompe, les modo corrigeront si jamais.


----------



## DJL (14 Janvier 2004)

ben je sais pas. si t'as pas enregistré ta machine, quelqu'un pourrait utiliser ce numéro ? non ?


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2004)

C'est un peu comme diffuser l'immatriculation ou le n° de chassis de sa bagnole...

Un type malveillant peut toujours sans servir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais pas de mecs comme ca sur macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Pas mal la comparaison


----------



## Gallenza (15 Janvier 2004)

Selon  ta description, le bruit que tu entends est probablement le bruit du ventilo à un régime un peu bizarre, il rentre peut-etre en résonnance,mais pas d'inquiétude pour autant


----------



## Telonioos (15 Janvier 2004)

c'est bizarre que ce soit le ventilo, parce que losrqu'il se déclanche, je l'entand vraiment, ça n'est pas du tout le meme bruit !!!

 en attendant, je crois qu'un DD externe de 80 Go (genre en 2,5') va s'imposer, pas envie de perdre tout mon boulot

mais faire un backup par jour de 80 Go, c'est long   :-(


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

Il existe des logiciels de sauvegarde entre deux unités qui marchent bien,
il faudrait demander au forum Mac os X


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2004)

Onyx c'est vraiment top, je confirme


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

La licence est à combien?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est gratuit sur www.versiontracker.com


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

Cool... va le telecharger :d


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2004)

Vas y c'est un super soft


----------



## DJL (16 Janvier 2004)

je viens de contacter l'AppleCare. effectivement, le bruit du DD semble suspect. on m'a conseillé de le mettre en réparation. pas cool, après 3 semaines seulement...


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2004)

bon je viens de recevoir mon alu15 et j ai aussi un grillon dedans, c est une machine de taf, 4 semaines pour l avoir et je peux pas m en passer, franchement ca ait TROP chier


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2004)

ben dit donc, tu connais la fonction rechercher toi, ca c'est sûr !!!


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ben dit donc, tu connais la fonction rechercher toi, ca c'est sûr !!!


  Ca c'est du déterrage de post  

  Pour le grillon, c'est ce que je me suis aperçu en passant du 60Go@4200tr au 60Go@7200tr.

 Je m'explique, le disque d'origine ne fais pas beaucoup de bruit en idle mais lors des accès on l'entend, il fait même de jolis "crac".... alors que le nouveau (@7200tr) fait un léger sifflement continu (comme un léger souffle d'air) mais est 10X plus silencieux en accès, et plus aucun "crac". 

  Voilou


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai le DD 80Go en 5400tr proposé par Apple, et je n'ai aucun probleme, aucun bruit suspect ni quoi que ce soit, si ce n'est qu'un silence extreme.


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2004)

Bon, est ce que je dois me mettre en relation avec Apple ?


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Bon, est ce que je dois me mettre en relation avec Apple ?



Tu n'as personne autour de toi avec un 15" pour comparer? Car ce n'est pas super facile à décrire comme problème et j'ai peur qu'Apple te demande de le renvoyer et peut-être que ton bruit est normal.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Si tu as un centre agréé Apple près de chez toi, alors vas y faire un tour, ils pourront sans doute t'éclairer.


----------



## huexley (25 Novembre 2004)

les deux du coin :
un le tech est jamais la 
l'autre : faut le laisser et revenir une semaine après 

Bref après une petite investigation et avec l aide de Google, il probleme ne se situe pas du tout au niveau du disque dur qui est a peu près sous le trackpad, mais en haut a gauche, c est une unité de refroidissment qui fait le bruit, quand je monitore la température et qu il passe les 63°C le bruit arrive, quand ca retombe a 60, il s'arrete. Je suis vraiment moins inquiet meme si le bruit est plutot désagrable


----------



## House M.D. (25 Novembre 2004)

Alors c'est un ventilo qui racle... Pas trop grave, mais agaçant c'est vrai.


----------

